# Sea-90... Anyone use it?



## pcduck (Mar 12, 2015)

Does anyone use Sea-90 or ocean water?


----------



## Kraven (Mar 12, 2015)

Duck, don't wanna sound dumb....but what is that and what is it used for ?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 12, 2015)

http://www.seaagri.com/index.htm

It is ocean/sea salt, suppose to be full of trace minerals


----------



## Kraven (Mar 12, 2015)

Interesting  Very organic.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 14, 2015)

From their web site




> Scientists report that the major benefit of SEA-90s minerals and trace elements is to stimulate, feed and enhance micro flora populations. Micro flora or micro biota live in the soil, on plant tissue, and in the digestive systems of all life forms.
> 
> Crop production benefits from enhanced micro flora populations include:
> 
> ...


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2015)

ummmmm,,,can i salt my Eggs with it. Lol


----------



## pcduck (Mar 14, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> ummmmm,,,can i salt my Eggs with it. Lol



They sell that too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2015)

Yummy.
Just messen wit ya Duck.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2015)

Well I got my order today.

Does not look like any salt you would buy at a grocery store.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 22, 2015)

I used a teaspoon per gallon in my bloom tea.

 Will see what happens.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 24, 2015)

pcduck said:


> From their web site




Isn't this a sales pitch? Or cause scientists say it's true it's not?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2015)

Duck, a bit off topic, but i buy something called Real Salt, it is pink and has a bit of sand in it...dirty salt.  It is so much better then Mortons, can you say bleach?.. So, if it is like that i can see why it would be very beneficial.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2015)

Stank.....Yes it is a sales pitch but it also has science behind it.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 24, 2015)

Rose....Yeah this is not Mortens salt....This is unrefined in any way.


----------



## checklist (Oct 30, 2015)

pcduck said:


> I used a teaspoon per gallon in my bloom tea.
> 
> Will see what happens.



Was wondering what happened?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 31, 2015)

Well it did not kill them. With this product it is all about diversity of the many different microbes it brings with it.


----------



## Ruffy (Nov 3, 2015)

good to see your still bringing all your skils to lend solid info! cheers duck :vap_bong__emoticon:
look up boogy brew in the usa west coaster that sells organic tea mixes and amendments and filters and sea 90 and talks a lot about it and azomite and rock dust, 
 hes a chatty dude and great guy, total hippy grower 
hxxp://www.boogiebrew.net/sea-90sea-mineral/
 sorry if we cant add links


----------



## Ruffy (Jan 25, 2016)

well duck dude? how is the grow? any pics?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 26, 2016)

@ruffy, I have not taken any pics for awhile of my grows.

I still use Sea 90, not a fert/nute so no way to really tell if it is doing anything, but is not hurting them either, just adds 80 thousand different minerials and trace elements to the soil.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 20, 2017)

I use this product. Good stuff. From Black Lake Organics. I use their soil and  sea crop.. Thats it.. Nothing else.. Results always exceed expectations... Easy peasy.. 

View attachment 20160713_195427.jpg


----------

